# Petition to require carriers to offer unlimited data



## DeanONH (Aug 18, 2011)

Require mobile carriers to offer unlimited data plans to customers http://wh.gov/GgEk


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Heh, its a nice idea, but this I doubt would go anywhere.

Wireless carriers (except for Sprint and T-Mobile for the time being) can do what they want, and as a matter of fact, even home ISP's are moving in the same direction with tiered internet usage. But to be perfectly honest, you can't make a law requiring ISP's and wireless carriers to provide unlimited data, that would be a government outreach that isn't in their power. (grant it, with our bloated government, anything could happen..)


----------

